# The COLTS of Pondering Oaks



## txminipinto (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, foaling season is finally over and its been an interesting one




. ALL of the mares went over: 355, 346, and 346 days



. 1 dystocia with an elbow lock and almost lost one in the bag



. We're also 3 for 3 on colts but they are all very nice so I can't complain too loudly.

So here they are:

Pondering Oaks Over Time "O" - 7 weeks old






Pondering Oaks High Octane "Diesel" - 1 week old






Pondering Oaks ???? - less than 12 hours old


----------



## disneyhorse (May 1, 2011)

VERY nice colts, Carin! I love that first one, and I don't even like pintos!





Andrea


----------



## txminipinto (May 2, 2011)

Thank you Andrea! O has gotten several compliments. And boy is he a toot! Every morning he manages to bite me on the butt.





Having trouble naming the last one. Any suggestions?


----------



## ohmt (May 2, 2011)

VERY nice, all of them!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 2, 2011)

Very very nice colts. I too am not a pinto person but 'O' would be a nice colt in any color! Still I like him best until I came to the last one... oh my... I'd like you to call him _mine_(not shopping so its just because I see him in harness in my mind 'sigh') Here's a couple of name suggestions if you like;

Pondering Oaks Primetime

" " Wanna Bet

" " Adrenalin Rush

" " Admire Me

" " Desyned To Shyne


----------



## txminipinto (May 2, 2011)

Thank you ohmt and Reignmaker (hey Reign, could you make some RAIN down here?)! We're pretty excited about the boys especially after all the positive feed back. I THINK the bay colt's name will be Pondering Oaks GQ Casanova....there's just something sexy about him!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 3, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> Thank you ohmt and Reignmaker (hey Reign, could you make some RAIN down here?)! We're pretty excited about the boys especially after all the positive feed back. I THINK the bay colt's name will be Pondering Oaks GQ Casanova....there's just something sexy about him!






I'd love to send you some rain. Yesterday it rained all day here, hard. My horse paddocks had just dried up after a long snowy winter and slow cool spring and now they are full of huge water puddles again.



I am very tired of shuffling horses to find dry homes for them.

LOVE the name, is he related to the other gorgeous bay with GQ in his name? Darned if I can recall the full name, think he just goes by GQ (?) You are very right, he *is* sexy I have often wished Texas wasn't a continent away, you breed some stunning horses


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2011)

Very, very handsome boys


----------



## txminipinto (May 3, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I'd love to send you some rain. Yesterday it rained all day here, hard. My horse paddocks had just dried up after a long snowy winter and slow cool spring and now they are full of huge water puddles again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No relation to the other GQ. I know which one you are talking about...bay mini stallion? Maybe ASPC/AMHR...well, he might be related I'm just not aware of it.





The bay colt is by B&L's Rock E Best Dressed Man and is out of a Michigan's Action Jackson granddaughter who just happens to be a half sister to the horse in my avator. Freddy Wright of Chism Hill ponies owned her and bred her to BDM for a sweepstakes baby and I'm in the process of buying her from him. He picked an excellent cross. I just had the foresight to bring her to Texas! I do believe I will be making this same cross again with hopes of a filly.

Thank you for the wonderful compliment! You know, Canada isn't that far away these days....especially with folks from Canada showing at Congress. Where there's a will, there's a way!





Thank you Jill!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 3, 2011)

LOL, not _that_ far, there is no ocean between us . I love the look of the Rock E and Michigan horses and the more I see of them the more I like Shetlands and think I should have one. Maybe one day I'll be shopping, there is no place in this area to show a shetland yet, except open shows at least. I do believe the other GQ is AMHR not sure, just recall seeing his pictures a while back.

So I looked it up and the full name of the horse I was thinking of is Sundance LB GQ, he is AMHA/AMHR/ASPC registered.


----------



## txminipinto (May 4, 2011)

Yup, that's the same one I was thinking of. The more shetlands that come into Canada the more opportunities there will be for them to show. There has to be an interest before shows will offer the classes. So I encourage those with shetlands in Canada to request the classes be added to already established shows. Even here in Texas with a huge shetland population we still have shows with no shetland classes. Its just takes asking and sometimes not supporting these shows UNTIL they add the classes!


----------



## Rachel (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful colts!!! Just stunning!


----------



## txminipinto (May 25, 2011)

Thank you Racheal! They are maturing quite nicely. I hope to get some updated pictures of Diesel and GQ soon.


----------

